

Two features that would improve CSS/SASS dramatically - d135-1r43
http://blog.rebeltix.com/2011/04/css-sass-and-how-to-improve-the-mess/

======
richbradshaw
Anyone got a mirror or a summary of the content?

~~~
swah
Google cache: <http://goo.gl/taTPi>

~~~
samwillis
Actual URL:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=cache:http://blog.rebeltix.co...](http://www.google.com/search?q=cache:http://blog.rebeltix.com/2011/04/css-
sass-and-how-to-improve-the-mess/)

Although it doesn't seem to be working for me...

EDIT: Does load after about ten min!

